# Pilots N Paws looking for rescues...



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

PilotsnPaws is planning a "demonstration" of sorts. They want to fly 5,000 rescue dogs/cats in a one to two week period to illustrate why the proposed reg's are terrible. The time chosen is roughly Sept. 12 to Sept. 20. THEY NEED RESCUES TO CONTACT THEM!!!!!! From all across the country!!! ASAP!!! 

This is a dream for rescues! LET's HELP PILOTSnPAWS and get our animals to their new homes. 

They ask that we choose trips of approx. 200 - 400 miles as that's about a one day trip for most pilots.

IF YOU ARE A RESCUE AND WILLING TO PARTICIPATE, Please go the blog and comment: <http://tinyurl.com/m8dk3x> http://tinyurl. com/m8dk3x

PLEASE HELP ME WITH THIS CANINE RESCUE. YOU GUYS ARE PROLIFIC POSTERS. I AM COUNTING ON YOU! PilotsNPaws is trying to plan a 5,000 Animal Rescue Week to highlight security clearance requirements that may threaten air transport of animals. They are asking if rescues across the country are willing to participate in transporting an animal of theirs on a given week yet to be determined. 

TO DATE, THEY HAVE HAD FEW RESPONSES FROM RESCUE GROUPS. 

Air transport by volunteer pilots is so important. I think rescues would love this!!! The word is simply not getting to them. I have posted a link to this blog. Please go there and comment and send this to rescue groups. CROSS POST like mad. We can't lose these pilots. They also need people to join as voluteer fosters. 

They have a great interactive map showing volunteers and where pilots are located. Please help with this. Can you imagine 5,000 animals in the air in one week going to rescue or forever homes?!!! 

Obviously, people can't hold dogs but it enough can be located within a given distance of these airports then whoever has an animal that needs to get somewhere that week, can participate. 

Lecia Conroy 

847-212-2429 (cell)

Devonsberners


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Pilots N Paws was started here in Knoxville, TN and I would love to help how ever I can.

If there are any northern rescues who would like to do this, but need a sending rescue to make it work please let me know.


----------

